# Descaling discrepency



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I had the White glove service around the other day, he said to descale my dual boiler every 4 weeks as "the pipes are very fine on these" this seemed excessive to me. I'm using Waitrose essentials water.

Can someone suggest a descale regime


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sage are aware that scale is very armful to their machines, and that a lot of home users are not so clued up on the finer points of maintenance. if you live in a hard water area, then you might need to descale that often. they give the same advice to everybody which is plain stupid.

If you are using Waitrose, I would think you could ignore that advice


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

dfk41 said:


> Sage are aware that scale is very armful to their machines, and that a lot of home users are not so clued up on the finer points of maintenance. if you live in a hard water area, then you might need to descale that often. they give the same advice to everybody which is plain stupid.
> 
> If you are using Waitrose, I would think you could ignore that advice


So how often would you think, also I was thinking of using the Puly descaler if need be, he said this would be ok?


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

I use Puly descaler. I have barista express. I have used it for nearly three years. Even though I use tap water (and replace water filters etc), I tend to descale once every two/three(max) months. But again, it depends on your tap water. If you want you can get test strips to check water hardness. Also, do you have electric kettle? If so, check how much limescale is on the base plate and remember how long you used it for.. Might give you some clues. So certainly, I don't descale as often as they suggested and certainly wouldn't if I used decent bottled water from shops. At the end of day, puly descaler doesn't break a bank, so it won't hurt sticking to a certain routine.


----------

